# finished top 6 nabba north



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Thought i would write this in here instead of putting it in my journal and trying to thank every1.

I placed top 6 in the nabba north this weekend gone but didnt make top 3. Overall im happy with this. General comments from people were my condition and symmetry was good i just need more muscle. For those who have followed my journal ive known this from the start so condition was my target which i seemed to have achieved so all good there.

Alot of people some friends some stranges think i should have placed higher. I just want to say IMO the top 3 were very much all deservedly placed top 3. The older guy that won was very impressive. Nice thick dense muscle and a good balance. 2nd place condition was spot on. great midsection and upper body balance and conditon. 3rd place was very dry and paper thin skin. Posing routine was also very good shame they had a problem with his posing music during the actual judging in the afternoon as it was a very good routine and he had put alot of effort into it.

Every1 in my class was very friendly we all had great banter backstage tanning up sharing choc and alcohol etc. i spent most of the way home telling my parents how polite and friendly a sport bodybuilding is and its great to be apart if it.

Met a few lads on here. Martin bought me a marsbar on the night much appreciated this as id forgoten some. i will repay him this when i go to leeds ukbff.

scot (klx boy) was great to meet you mate, we had some good banter. the amount of weight you have lost is unreal and you looked very good. hope u enjoyed ure pizza and breaky this morning pal. well have to cacth up for that meal this week and catch a training session in a week or 2.

Nice to meet mmck off here who shared his rather tasty melted rice cake and chocolate mix lol. 4 of us with our hands in this messy tub eating in trunks must have been a funny site.

Dan also came over a couple of times. sorry i didnt get chance to chat more pal head was a little up ass without any water etc.

Wanna thank a good few of my mates from local who made the journey for support was much appreciated.

A big thnks to chris C who i have started triaining wit this year. he tanned me up the sat and twice sunday bless him having to touch my ass. owe him for this hes been a big help. time for us to pack on some size then get him down for the ukbff in sept.

Thanks to jordan whos text me most days and kept my head on straight when ive waverd a little, you have been a big help pal and ill treat you to a nice meal when i come down in a week or 2 and a few drinks 

The day was good and altho it ran over and there were some organisations problems as a whole it was a great show. so appreciate eddy and every1 who put the work in to make it happen.

obv wanna thnk my mum and dad and also more of my family who turned up that i didnt no were coming.

My mum has taken the camera to work to show the girls lol so will post any pics she has as i get them.

*MAssive thnks to every1 on here for following in my journal, being supportive and advice. I really dont think i would have done as well as i managed without this help and support*.

Plans are basically today eat what i want then start to catch it 2moro before it gets out of control. wont be lifting much if any this week just a little cardio. will be hitting nabba finals with my dad this week cant wait for this. be nice to watch the show.

Back in the gym next week to start and build some muscle on my frame.

hilly

from morning

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice write up mate and again well done


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done mate


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Been following your progress. Congratulations! Excellent commitment and discipline. Well done again.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thats what i love about bodybuilding - for a lone sports their is good camaraderie at shows

well done mate - enjoy the offseason :thumb:


----------



## .PH. (Jan 3, 2010)

well done cracking achivement, very tough class for your first time on stage and definatly held yor own


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pinched these from scotts facebook

im 2nd from right hand side



these 2 im second from left. scott is very left hand side.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done hilly .. great result for first time...have you got any close up pic


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations babe - enjoy your food today and dont be too bloody strict this week - take some time to eat some good scran !


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

well done! looked like a really good line up.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Out of interest, what were you weighing in at when you got up on stage?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Well done hilly, top man. How did you feel as your filed out on stage for the first time?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done  nice write up


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well done fella, looked good up there


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great write up hilly!!!

whats the plan now?


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah man, great meeting you, defo up for it. you have my FB now so just throw me a msg some time!

I look like HellBoy up there stood next to everyone else with that colour lmao


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well done mate.....

I bet you are just loched in the kitchen eating everything lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers every1,

I was nervous getting up but i suprised myself because i thought i would be bricking it completly and i wasnt.

was a great experience and very pleased i did it.

IB - plan is to rebound a little but wanna keep my bf under 8% all summer which i feel i can achieve with some hard work altho this may change when i swing into pct in 4 weeks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done Hilly... you looked fantastic on the stage mate... great proportions and I can see huge things in your future... really admire your results and work to get there mate, an inspiration...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Legend mate, congrats!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Massive well done mate!!!! Any better pics???

Time to get some serious mass then i take it??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Absolutly brilliant mate. Very well done.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Well done Hilly - one thing that sticks out to me about you is your dedication - your pretty much meticulous with your diet, your have a very analytical mindset and you know apply that to your body - I honestly think you will do well in this game mate. Well done again, well deserved.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers again every1. my mum has some closer pics and pics from the morning before we left the house so will post them up when she gets in. she took the blood camera to work to show the girls lmao.

yes plan is more mass for sure. stay lean over summer during pct so im in a good place i.e. sub 10% to start gaining come september time. body needs to rest and recover to can smash some heavy ass weight


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Come on Hilly's Mum! lol.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great job bro!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im second from left



im in middle



im in middle



im in middles again


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have also added pics to open page from the morning of show


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy fvck hilly you look absolutely awesome in the front and rear relaxed poses!! 

Did you spill over a bit mate?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice work hilly, very impressed.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Even now dude the potential in your v taper is amazing, esp from the back. The combo of your tiny waist n lat flair is awesome


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think i looked like i spilled in the pics, dnt no how tho as had 3 sips of water all show day lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers every1, just need to be bigger and harder. but i will get there for sure.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Look awesome Hilly.

Still cant believe the condition of the everyone in the pics and thats supposed to be first timers!....if i ever compete ive got a sh1t load of work to do!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hilly said:


> cheers every1, just need to be bigger and harder. but i will get there for sure.


In one or two pics your legs look slightly behind your upper...could be the angle though, and am not saying they look bad at all, trying to be constructive for what to do next rather than just giving congrats for a great showing.

Conditioning looks excellent, but I had a feeling it would be. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good stuff mate.. great pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> In one or two pics your legs look slightly behind your upper...could be the angle though, and am not saying they look bad at all, trying to be constructive for what to do next rather than just giving congrats for a great showing.
> 
> Conditioning looks excellent, but I had a feeling it would be. :thumbup1:


appreciate the comments pal, critisicm is whats needed. i havnt trained legs for 8 weeks due to a tear so with the diet and cardio have def lost size off them unfortunatly. hopefuly will be quick to come back


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

looked in great condition on the pics man and as people have already said your waist is tiny!..well in!

also, going from your posts on here you seem to have your head screwed on right mate, good luck for the future..


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done mate, pics look real good. Keep up the good work and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The more pics I see mate the more respect for you I have... as long as you maintain the condition you have (or improve on it) as you grow then you will be a force... more density and thickness would be good too but by no means did anything let you down on the day.. even with the tear...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Well done Hilly, was gutted i couldnt get there but glad u enjoyed it mate and i look forward to see were you go from here. Im thinking your gonna continue with journal? Hope so :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

well done mate,, you look awesome,,, :thumbup1:


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

congrats mate u looked mint especially for a first go.1st timers always seems to be a hard catagory.makes me think whether it is actually some of ems 1st time?. didnt you think about doing an inter weight class at all,under 80's for example?

anyway mate top job,top condition.v well done.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done matey...you did very well.

Respect to anybody who puts that kind of effort in.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> congrats mate u looked mint especially for a first go.1st timers always seems to be a hard catagory.makes me think whether it is actually some of ems 1st time?. didnt you think about doing an inter weight class at all,under 80's for example?
> 
> anyway mate top job,top condition.v well done.


cheers mate,

well the north was meant to be last weekend so was going to do the expo this weekend just gone inter u80 as i droped to 79.6 so would have been perfect for me but they moved the show date back

this show is right on doorstep so family could come watch.

now time to pack on some muscle and hit it again next year.

going for my dominoes now before back on the diet of sorts 2moro.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

Well done mate. !st show under the belt & defo time for a mass attack. Dont worry about trying to keep the bf too low try & pack as much quality size on as you can.


----------



## summers (May 24, 2010)

gud pics mate u didnt dehydrate b4 show did you?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate from 6pm


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bit late, but excellent stuff mate.


----------



## summers (May 24, 2010)

iv never dun that and dont no any1 who has 2 be honest who surgested that?

are you guna do another show this year?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers chris,

You have never heard of people cutting water before a bodybuilding show??? thats strange its common practice with quite a few.

Well i intend to stay within 15-20lb of stage weight incase i get the urge to do the ukbff in sept inter u80 but i very much doubt it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you feel now the show is done mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i felt a little lost at first pal, however have been sat working out a plan and a few short term goals and away we go.

my routine altho not the best clip


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking at them pics, I would say you have the best lat spread by far mate


----------



## summers (May 24, 2010)

not realy iv always had plety of water if not 2much as orderd by edd and it was still up2 date with my mate marty who is mates with an ifbb pro who advises him.

only advice i cud say is eat clean as much as u 1nt stay off the drink (blood poisening) work on ur weak points n get thicker il be home soon mate


----------



## summers (May 24, 2010)

checkt ur vid out on you tube not bad first time is hard i remember mine in o3 dunno if u seen this one www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DMJ1uF7K_M


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well done mate congratulations


----------

